# M4 Carbine



## Han-Mi (Sep 17, 2004)

I am pretty much a newbie with advanced gun terminology and the differences between one gun and another. Basically I have shot a few rifles and a few pistols and other than kick and range I don't know much about them. I have decided to go into the army and I have a few months before I ship out, I want to have a little better chance to get the expert medal in rifle shooting and would like to know if anyone here knows what kind of rifle I should use that would give a similar effect to the M4 Carbine. At least I think that is what I'll be using.  Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 17, 2004)

A short barrelled AR-15 will be pretty close.  The guts of the weapon and the basic takedown of it are pretty much the same.  You can learn how to field strip it pretty easily and then find a range to pop off some rounds.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Baytor (Sep 17, 2004)

^^^^^^ What he said.


----------



## Han-Mi (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## 8253 (Sep 19, 2004)

AR 15 with a 16"-18" barrel or a Mini 14 should produce pretty much the same results


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless your Infantry or SpecOps, you won't be using an M-4.

We had about 2 M-4's in our Battery (80men), so unless you are a lucky one, don't bet on it.


----------



## Han-Mi (Sep 19, 2004)

OK, but the M4 is what they do the rifle test with in basic training. Isn't it?


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 19, 2004)

My Army buddies (I was Coast Guard) tell me they train you in the M-16 in boot camp. Infantry and other schools you'll train in different weapons.


----------



## gozanryu (Sep 29, 2004)

You wont be using am M-4 in basic, you will be using the 20" barrell "H-bar" most likely. Depends on where you go) However, if you have an M4 to train with (or in your case, a CAR shorty) ITs the same rifle . If yours is a collapsable stock, make sure you train with the stock fully extended. ALso, become familiar with the "site in " drills etc, If you are proficient with the shorty, the rifle will be a piece of cake for you as it is longer and easier to shoot accurately.


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 19, 2004)

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> OK, but the M4 is what they do the rifle test with in basic training. Isn't it?


Actually, I was in the US Infantry and when you are in basic you will use the M16 A2.  Only when you get to your permenant duty station will you get to use the M-4.  I did my basic from March-June 2001.  Infantry is a little longer(14 weeks as a pose to the regular 8) due to having your basic and AIT combined into one long basic training.  Hope this has been of help.

Hooah,

Ryan


----------

